# What catchphrases have you given your villagers?



## hulaburger (Jan 24, 2017)

Share your favorites!


----------



## watercolorwish (Jan 24, 2017)

made marina say glub glub and when i had merengue she said diabetes


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Jan 24, 2017)

I have my sassier bunny villagers say "err err", because my Bun Bun used to grunt and generally be a sassypants and it kinda sounded like that.

I'm also currently getting my hamster villagers to say "kupo" since they're basically moogles in my FFIX town.


----------



## Goshi (Jan 24, 2017)

With Mott, I changed his to "bro" because "cagey" sounded weird and a bit odd considering it sounds like it's referring to a lion in a cage, and also because "bro" seemed fitting for a jock type.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jan 24, 2017)

Cherry calls me Lady GaGa. 

I had forgotten that I had Cally tell me I smelled bad. I was a bit offended when she first used that phrase. I thought that was quite rude. Lol. Then I remembered that I gave her the phrase a couple days before.

They call me "My queen" in my Joy town.

Silly Merry says "I am a cat". Lol.  Duh Merry, I know you're a cat.You don't have to remind me several times a day.

My dog villagers say "SQUIRREL".

In my farm town, they say things like farm girl, farm kid, peas and carrots, ham and eggs, farmers almanac., don't eat me, etc.


----------



## treetops (Jan 24, 2017)

[removed]


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Jan 24, 2017)

In my New Leaf town, they are all the default ones. Some previous ones however were 'mango' and 'wow BOW!' (a play on Daisy's catchphrase, who is in my second GCN town but not my New Leaf town).


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 24, 2017)

I make them say things related to their personality or appearance, for example, lazies say things like "cake" or "feed me". Though once I got O'Hare to say "morty" (like from rick and morty) and now everyone says it.


----------



## JSS (Jan 24, 2017)

"b-b-bro" for Roald because he's a jock penguin that dislikes the cold and "tiny" for Dizzy because he's an elephant and it just sounds cute when he pronounces it.


----------



## nostalgibra (Jan 24, 2017)

When Deli started wearing my bi pride flag shirt I made, I had him say "bi pride". For the rest, I have Ankha say "Ra" (Egyptian sun god), Raddle says *cough*, Chadder says "Mozzarella" and Bam says "fam."


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## ams (Jan 24, 2017)

I have way too many cat villagers so I make them all say meow. I also also like that the non-cat villagers pick it up. Dizzy meowing makes me really happy.


----------



## Invisible again (Jan 24, 2017)

Right now, I've got Monique saying "purrky", Cobb saying "genius pig", and Ursula saying "oops". lol


----------



## Lululand (Jan 24, 2017)

I usually make them say flirty or funny pet-names for my mayor but more often than not it gets creepy pretty fast... like hearing Apollo say "sweet gal" to me more than three times a day is enough for me to start giving him weird looks lmao


----------



## Cheren (Jan 24, 2017)

I'm really uncreative in this aspect because when they ask me to change their catchphrase I only slightly alter their original phrase. Muffy's original catchphrase is nightshade, but when she asked me to change it I just changed it to "night shade" with a space. If she asks me to change it again I'll just type in her original catchphrase.


----------



## Radagast (Jan 24, 2017)

"in bed"
"in America"
"in 4 hours"

They can have some...interesting results


----------



## kingblook (Jan 24, 2017)

i'm super unoriginal, for a while i made phoebe say "feather", then it was "firebird".... then she picked up lucky's rrr-owch so now she says "uh-huh" because i reported her, lol. julian says "glimmer" instead of glitter but that's because i adopted him like that. rosie says "nya" just because i can make her lmao


----------



## Takeru (Jan 24, 2017)

Ketchup's catchphrase is "tomato" now, and I got Marty to use "custard" instead.


----------



## Bcat (Jan 24, 2017)

It's been 4 years and this is still what I'm most proud of doing in this game


----------



## RiceBunny (Jan 24, 2017)

I got Apollo to say 'MURICA. I know, not very original XD


----------



## Zireael (Jan 24, 2017)

I made Chief say "suh dude" from that dumbass video, no idea why but I just did it and I haven't regretted it since. Erik's right now is "yum-yum" 'cause I thought it'd be super cute the way he says it in animalese, and it definitely is omg.

I can't remember any others off the top of my head, but they're probably pretty lame since I neglected that option for a while. I like to think about those carefully in case I regret what I typed and it makes me cringe later.


----------



## NeonxVandal (Jan 24, 2017)

My wolves, Fang & Skye say Grrowlf~
Julian says Totally~ I imagine a valley girl.. xD
Currently don't have a snooty, but I had Kitty and others say Gorgeous~
My cats say Mew~ thought it was cute that Mitzi said that so I got others saying it too. Except for Felyne! I keep him saying his original catchphrase, Nya~
Maple and Bluebear say Sweet~ and say Hiya Sweetstuff when they greet me. Chester still says his original catchphrase. Not sure yet what I want to give him.. ^u^
And for Marshal, I kept his original catchphrase too.. Sulky~ suits him just fine, I think. xD


----------



## Xme (Jan 24, 2017)

Yuka calls me hot potato haha


----------



## StarrySkye3 (Jan 24, 2017)

The funniest one I had was Hamlet who kinda reminded me of Ollie Williams from family guy. He said IT'S GONNA RAIN! And sometimes it was raining lol. Otherwise I usually do ones that make sense (like meow for cats, woof for dogs) because I'm boring like that haha.


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 25, 2017)

I usually make my normal villagers say things like: sweetie, sugar, teatime and honey yeah, I'm boring 

Static says 'Pika' or 'zap zap'.
Genji says 'Gotchi', try and guess why.
Marshal says 'marshie' no regrets lol
Francine and Chrissy says 'Bubblegum' or 'pop'

This is not a catchphrase, but I have Hamlet and Flurry saying 'Hamha' to me as a greeting lol


----------



## Hazysummerskies (Jan 25, 2017)

They say various retro slang because that's the theme in my town aptly named, Retro. I have my 4 characters represent different decades: 60's, 70's, 80's, and 90's.

Some of them say stuff like "radical," others say "groovy," some say "far out," I had Deli saying "so fly" for awhile, and I've used "like totally" fairly often before too.


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jan 25, 2017)

Clyde's greeting is Haaaay and catchphrase is Sugar Cube
Julian's greeting is Hold Your Horses and catchphrase is Totally
Tipper's catchphrase is Sweet Tea
Bitty's catchphrase is Girlfriend
Monty's greeting is Moshi Moshi
Mott's catchphrase was Braveheart (Like Brave Heart Lion from Carebears..)
Vladimir's, I'm tempted to make his catchphrase LotsAHeart (also from Carebears)


----------



## Shydragon (Jan 25, 2017)

Once Erik came to me and told me that Wolfgang was making fun of him for saying "chow down" all the time (it's his initial phrase) so I had him say "mean wolf" instead. It actually spread quite a bit, Olaf and Marcie were saying it too for a while. Then Wolfgang came to me for a new catchphrase, and he was saying chow down too! So "hypocrite" was his new phrase. None of those catchphrases are still going around, I forgot what Erik is saying nowadays but Wolfgang says doggo.


----------



## Rabirin (Jan 25, 2017)

I can't remember the last time i've given a villager a catchphrase recently, but in the past i've had the catchphrases onee-kitty for Olivia cringe ik but at the time I was pretty obsessed with calling people I know onee-chan as a joke. (i was such a weeb welp) I've also made Dizzy say noodles for no reason what so ever. Except that was a greeting I believe, but sort of the same thing. Just simply because he was a lazy villager. I've also had villagers say "in bed" because I used to watch a lot of animal crossing related stuff on youtube and I saw somebody who had their villager's catchphrases as that at the time and I quite liked watching them, so I made my villagers say it too LOL. You can get a lot of funny dialogue with that tbh.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 25, 2017)

I gave Eugene's catchphrase "Greaser" because he's a greaser.

Chrissy's is Toadette due to her pattern.

Filbert's is SpaceCadet because I hacked his house to be more space themed.

Totally off topic, but I'd Give Raddle's Greeting "Dr. Forrest" and Cashmere's "Cash me Outside!"

Oh yeah! I also gave Ketchup's catchphrase "the sauce" Bitty is too much like the Villager...


----------



## Scynessaa (Jan 25, 2017)

i don't really have many as my town is fairly new, but i made benjamin say 'bork bork' which was later transmitted over to apollo. i had a good laugh over a bald eagle saying 'bork bork'.


----------



## Prassel (Jan 25, 2017)

For a while I had almost all of my villagers saying "bangitybang" (or something like that), because it sounds hilarious with their voices. 
I used to try to find catchphrases that sounded funny when they said them, but this worked much better in City Folk... Pretty much the only think I like better with CF.


----------

